# AACA Museum "Survivor Exhibit"   in Hershey, PA



## mikecuda (Dec 27, 2021)

AACA Museum "Survivor Exhibit"   in Hershey, PA            Going on now.  My Indian Scout is on display with the cars, trucks, motorcycles and Tucker cars.  A very nice Museum for young and old folks.         I could not find my original seat, so I installed a seat on the bike.








						Survivors: Unrestored Classic Cars, Trucks, & Motorcycles - AACA Museum
					

For the AACA Museum, Inc.'s "Survivors: Unrestored Classic Cars, Trucks, and Motorcycles" exhibit, we put together an outstanding array of "Survivors." The classic vehicles anchor our Fall 2021 featured exhibit lineup launching in November 2021.




					www.aacamuseum.org


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)

Cool


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 27, 2021)

This stunning relic Evans cycle is part of the permanent display at the AACA Museum.  I tried to buy it from the Museum.  That was a no go.                 But, I live close enough I can go visit it anytime.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 27, 2021)

_*  Nice Bike !!   In 2004 I drove right by the Museum headed to the *_*Hershey Swap-meet  The plan was to go back and check out the Museum but never did, We didn't realized how big the meet was and three days later I was on the plane flying back Cali ..G" I was so close , If I ever make it out there that would be a for sure place to stop and visit.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2021)

The things that stood out to me when I went there was the early Ford letter cars and the Tucker exhibits. I really need to make one of those swaps! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 30, 2021)

Anytime someone is planning to visit the museum please feel free to message me.  My building is only a couple minutes away and is currently jammed packed with bicycles.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 30, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anytime someone is planning to visit the museum please feel free to message me.  My building is only a couple minutes away and is currently jammed packed with bicycles.



  PM me your number.


----------

